# Explosion(s) At Finish Line of Boston Marathon!



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

Please check on your friends and family, I hope everyone here is okay!

They're recommending texting over calls, towers are slammed...

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...2-killed-and-at-least-23-hurt-police-say?lite

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/1...r-finish-line-boston-marathon-spokesman-says/

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...-explosions-rocks-boston-marathon-finish-line


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

to combine threads:


Connie Sutherland said:


> Two dead so far, 19 at Mass General E.R. (last I heard), 6 of whom are critical. There are amputations.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/1...r-finish-line-boston-marathon-spokesman-says/
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/16/us/explosions-reported-at-site-of-boston-marathon.html


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Just heard:
Two exploded (at 2:50 PM [Eastern] and 5 seconds later); I also heard that there was a third that exploded an hour later but controlled (had been found and was controlled).

And two more bombs found and now being dismantled by Boston bomb squad.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

This is definitely a tragic happening. Doug and I were just discussing it as it came on the channel we were watching. 

My heart goes out to all people who are involved in this and you are ALL in my thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Any group claiming responsibility yet? Doesn't sound like an Accident (natural gas etc.) :-(


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bomb squad disarming two others, and now I am hearing that the third one that was called "controlled" was at JFK Library.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Any group claiming responsibility yet? Doesn't sound like an Accident (natural gas etc.) :-(



Have not heard anything like that.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Just heard a bomb went off at Tufts and Logan is closing to all incoming flights.

I don't know the original sources; these are emails from my family (all in the Boston area; several in the Marathon who have FINALLY been able to text "we are OK").







ETA

The tufts incident was at tufts medical center downtown and the device was found and disarmed, according to tweets


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

As if it couldn't get any worse...I don't know if they are any of the injured/killed, but a friend from MA posted this on FaceBook: 
* Families from Newtown were seated in the VIP seating at the finish line.  (Last mile was dedicated to them)*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> As if it couldn't get any worse...I don't know if they are any of the injured/killed, but a friend from MA posted this on FaceBook:
> * Families from Newtown were seated in the VIP seating at the finish line.  (Last mile was dedicated to them)*


Yes. I have heard this from several sources now. :sad:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe someone will introduce a law banning terrorists and crazy people? :-(


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.mediaite.com/online/watch-live-boston-bombing-near-marathon-finish-line/

NBC News is streaming live; so is New England Cable News; scroll about half a page.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm sick to my stomach.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I don't know the original sources; these are emails from my family (all in the Boston area; several in the Marathon who have FINALLY been able to text "we are OK").


Connie, 

I am glad to hear that your family members are okay. From what I am watching it is just heart-wrenching and I cannot even begin to imagine the fear that is overtaking people there right now.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Been watching it on the news here for the last couple of hours. Horrible, just horrible. Hope you and yours are all okay over there.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Wounded Warriors were also at the tail end of the race, some walking, some in wheelchairs, all to show the support. Along with those wounded warriors were current active duty service men and women.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I don't know the original sources; these are emails from my family (all in the Boston area; several in the Marathon who have FINALLY been able to text "we are OK").
> 
> Connie, I'm so glad your family members are OK.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Family and friends living there and running friends ok for me (I went to college back in Mass.).


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

That is so heartbreaking - just glad people's families on here are ok but very sad for those who were injured or even died.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I had to stop watching the coverage. The reporters are starting to repeat things and ask retarded questions to fill the air space.
I want to know who is responsible and see them punished.
I don't need to hear what someone felt when a bomb blew up behind them or they saw all the seriously maimed people.
It's obvious what every sane person would feel :-(

Quit trying to make like a legal or security or explosives expert when you're only a reporter. For God's sake let people (Doctors, First responders, Law Enforcement etc.) do their jobs and not having hourly press conferences when there is nothing to report.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

VERY tragic and i'm VERY sick to my stomach too

BUT with that said, Thomas touched on it and i want to hit it with a hammer 
...on a scale of 1-10 on the terrorist bombing scale this might rate a 1.5, but since it is an "american" tragedy it suddenly becomes "911esque" :-(

the media coverage (at least what CNN has shown nonstop) given this so far has been absolutely TERRIBLE imnsho and i am PISSED
...non stop reporting of nothing by people who know nothing
...endless reporting from every angle that magnifies the human tragedies
...making that little poor kid who died a poster boy already instead of letting his parents and relatives grieve in peace and privacy. LEAVE THEM ALONE
...infinite numbers of UNBELIEVABLY stoopid questions since there obviously are almost no FACTS to report
...asking the "what will happen next" equally stupid questions
...focusing on minute to minute body counts
...total gross speculation on EVERY aspect when no hard facts are known
...actually giving this tragedy a "Name" and a title
...digging up any related person to other people involved and reliving their "moments" and what they "felt" when it happened
...speculating from MANY different angles as to who might have done it and why
....hundreds of repeated "replay video clips" of the bomb exploding
... actually posting a collection "head shots" of all the anchors who are covering this story, so all can see that no stone will be left unturned :evil:

1. it makes me angry and embarrassed to be an american some times when i see all this sensationalizing. there are poor innocent children all over the world blown into pieces from these same type terrorist actions, but their deaths are just a blip on the radar. american lives should NOT be considered more "newsworthy" or any more important ](*,)](*,)

2. we are lucky to have so many heros standing by, but there are MANY more "heros" out in the world who have to respond to these incidents with NOTHING more than their bare hands :-( 
- they don't have the luxury to have a dozen world class hospitals within a 30 min drive and a an emergency medical staff of hundreds who were already standing by because of the sporting event :-(
- nor do they have pristine ER facilities to work out of, and often don't even have sufficient anesthetics for the most basic trauma care
... but these heros go unreported and the bombings get a few minutes of air time ](*,)](*,)
...i wonder when the last time an american considered any of this ???

3. sure, report the news WHEN there is NEWS to report, but what everyone seems to be forgetting is this :
THIS TYPE OF MORBID SENSATIONALISM IS EXACTLY WHAT THE TERRORISTS WANT. WE ARE GLORIFYING THEIR MADNESS BY LETTING IT AFFECT EVERY PART OF OUR LIVES ALL OVER THE USA.
*** the end result is .... MORE TERRORIST ACTIVITY, not less :-(
*** and it makes no difference if the terrorist is an islamic extremist, an ignorant red neck scumbag, or mentally deranged college professor. their goals are the same

so at this point, all i can say is thank you CNN for giving these murderers EXACTLY the media coverage they want :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:
....responsible reporting is a thing of the past in the USA. instead of just fanning the flames they are pouring gasoline on it :evil::evil:

sorry if all this seems cold hearted, but i do know a little bit about what i am talking about from a position as one of the Anti/counter Terrorist Action Group members for the Navy's Pacific Command for three years. but you don't even need any professional experience to see how terribly wrong this media frenzy is 

thankfully the UK came right out and said their marathon would go on as scheduled

this was an unfortunate tragic EVENT, not a human drama that will "PLAY OUT" over the next few weeks and months. thank god it wasn't worse and pray for those injured and killed. but also pray for LE that the murderer(s) will be brought to justice swiftly. if you're not the praying type just support them however you can if you can

...off the soapbox but had to speak my piece once on this one :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

one last parting shot...

i'm not a tweeter or into social media that much, but this would be a great time to use it and express your outrage online to this excessive "coverage" ... to every single one of their "celebrity anchors" ](*,)

only know about CNN but am assuming the others are in lock step too


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

While I sympathize with any country and persons dealing with this type of event I won't feel guilty because the US has better first responders, medical and investigative abilities than most of the countries that deal with this sort of madness.

I'm also not going to feel guilty or ashamed because I care more for my family, friends and country than some person who lives 5000 miles away and speaks some dialect of Arabic.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I think you're right Rick,,,, already it is becoming uninteresting news for the reasons you have stated, I will tune in again in a couple of days to see what is news.

I too like to get a perspective on these matters, it bothers me equally when I hear of these horrible things happening globally, at least in the States there are resources to help put things right, or at least help to getting people fixed up.

I saw an undercover Panorama programme last night about North Korea,,,, the undercover reporters were taken on a guided tour of a showcase hospital, the odd fancy machine here and there, but NO heating and NO PATIENTS!!!!

Anyway, not to detract from this terrible tragedy....


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

I agree with Rick, it's a sad day for the one's who lost their loved one's, the injured, Boston and the USA.
But for the Networks, it's a great day. Lots of misinformation and unverified facts to spread to hike ratings and support their private agendas. I remember a time when reporters were honorable and toke pride in their work. I guess that time passed with Cronkite.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Charles,

If you can remember back to when reporters were honorable?
You have to be in your 50's at least :-(


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Rick well said, I agree with you.

As for reporters and the innacurate way things are reported (around the world, it seems), I have seen it said many times the downfall began with 24 hour news competition, it became all about being first out of the gate with the story instead of being about accurately reporting the story.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Rick well said, I agree with you.
> 
> As for reporters and the innacurate way things are reported (around the world, it seems), I have seen it said many times the downfall began with 24 hour news competition, it became all about being first out of the gate with the story instead of being about accurately reporting the story.



How many times did we hear about a third bomb? IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!
How many times in a 5 min news broadcast can we watch the same film loop of victims falling in the street? Nothing more then sensationalism!
Walter Cronkite is rolling in his grave over this race to be first and damn the facts!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Walter Cronkite is rolling in his grave over this race to be first and damn the facts!


Amen!!!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Just announced ....

Pics and video of the FBI's suspects:

http://www.fbi.gov/news/updates-on-...estigation-into-multiple-explosions-in-boston


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Couldn't agree with you more, Rick. 

I'm very grateful that there were so many regular people in the immediate vicinity who jumped in to help. Looks like there were a number of first responders standing right there? I can only imagine how much worse it could have been if those people didn't have medical attention as quickly as they did. 
Hugs to Boston from Canada.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Those pics of the AHOLE in the white hat HAS TO BE familiar to someone!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*One suspect dead in Police shoot out*

http://www.mail.com/news/us/2030336-1-2-mass-bomb-suspects-dead-boston-shuts.html#.2716-stage-set1-1


----------



## Ken Seminatore (Apr 20, 2011)

The young dude is a gonner no question. Two hundred LE and the National Guard vs one . Conflict over. Note the K9's on the job.


----------



## Ken Seminatore (Apr 20, 2011)

The dude is a gone for sure. A thousand LE and even the National Guard. He should give up but he's too scared. Also, our wonderful K9s are working 25/7.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Captured!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Too bad he wasn't killed in a gun battle with Police like his brother. Would have saved us all a lot of time and money. Now he'll still be in custody with a warm place to sleep and 3 squares a day for the next five years :-(


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Captured!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...ombing-suspect-captured-alive-police-say?lite


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Too bad he wasn't killed in a gun battle with Police like his brother. Would have saved us all a lot of time and money. Now he'll still be in custody with a warm place to sleep and 3 squares a day for the next five years :-(


 
I don't mind if we can waterboard and get as much intel as possible to prevent further casualties.....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know about his older brother, but from the accounts I have read so far, the younger one seemed very well adjusted, a normal kid, pre-med in school. He had many friends and some teachers who came forward to say they were completely shocked by this, he was the last kid they would have expected this from. 

It's obviously too late for this kid, he most likely will never see the light of day beyond a prison cell, BUT hopefully mental health professionals will learn something from him that may provide some insight that will help prevent this kind of senseless tragedy from happening in the future, with other at risk youths.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Some posts were just deleted.

This is a quote from Sue that we should probably all keep in mind:

_"I don't give a damn about your politics, whether you are a conservative, liberal, tea bagger, whatever, it makes no difference to me what you believe politically, but I do know this is neither the appropriate board nor is it the appropriate time for a political discussion."_


Please.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Some posts were just deleted.
> 
> This is a quote from Sue that we should probably all keep in mind:
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Get 'er done!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Those pics of the AHOLE in the white hat HAS TO BE familiar to someone!


 Yep, the FBI apparently. His mother in an interview on TV said "
“He was controlled by the FBI, like for three, five years,” she told Russia Today during an interview. ”They knew what my son was doing, they knew what actions and what sites on the Internet he was going [to], they used to come…and talk to me…they were telling me that he was really a serious leader and they were afraid of him.”
“How could this happen?…They were controlling every step of him, and they are telling today that this is a terrorist attack,” she added.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

How the hell can a story about two Islamic terrorists killing and maiming Americans at the Boston Marathon not be political?
You guys are overdoing the political correctness thing. :-(


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Tea Party. Not tea bagger. I find tea bagger to be so offensive.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lori Gallo said:


> Tea Party. Not tea bagger. I find tea bagger to be so offensive.


+1

Looks like some political posts are allowed if they're the "right" (or is that left?) politics :-(


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lori Gallo said:


> Tea Party. Not tea bagger. I find tea bagger to be so offensive.


Please accept my apologies, it was an unintended mistake.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> How the hell can a story about two Islamic terrorists killing and maiming Americans at the Boston Marathon not be political?
> You guys are overdoing the political correctness thing. :-(




Because this was another act of terror perpetrated by Americans on Americans. I can see an argument about religion but not politics.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

susan tuck said:


> Please accept my apologies, it was an unintended mistake.


Accepted.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

EDD's are a necessity, but a VIGILANT PUBLIC is the best physical security (and antiterrorism) deterrent against ANY criminal act; whether you label it with the "T" word or not. if it was reported correctly, John Q found the dirtbag in the boat ....

we constantly preach this to our troops no matter where they are stationed : when in public keep your head out and on a swivel...
- perfectly good advice for anyone anywhere anytime and it doesn't mean you have to be paranoid and miss out on the fun either

- i'm sure the press will now jump on the Miranda issue, start the blame game on how these scumbags slipped under the radar, and demand a count of how many "assault rifles" they owned ](*,)
...of COURSE it will be political ... DUH

...and by all means, if you're gonna have a big party, don't buy 3 pressure cookers in the same store //lol//

last but not least ... do you local EOD a favor and do a local public cleanup of all your discarded pipes, pots, garbage bags and other "potential ied's" in your neighborhood ... poor dudes get worked to death on call outs after this type of event when the public suddenly starts seeing things they never noticed before


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Because this was another act of terror perpetrated by Americans on Americans. I can see an argument about religion but not politics.


"Law enforcement officials and family members identified the suspects as Dzhokhar Tsarnaev and his older brother Tamerlan. 

They were ethnic Chechen brothers who had lived in Dagestan, which neighbors Chechnya in southern Russia. Tamerlan was killed in a shootout with police while Dzhokhar escaped."

They may have lived here or gone to school here but they sure the fuq weren't Americans !


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

They were American citizens. That makes them Americans and that's what makes this country better than others. Part of the definition of terrorism is using violence to affect political change. When we give up the basic tenets and rights of our country the terrorist win.

The second we decided to deny the suspect his rights, this became a successful terrorist event. And when the dog gets a reward he is more likely to repeat the behavior.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you have a pointer that say these brothers were naturalized Americans Citizens and not just Alien Residents?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Do you have a pointer that say these brothers were naturalized Americans Citizens and not just Alien Residents?


The news said the younger brother was naturalized in 2011. I don't know about the older SOB.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Do you have a pointer that say these brothers were naturalized Americans Citizens and not just Alien Residents?


Are you making those outrageous anti american statements without knowing the facts? That is shameful. 

The suspect being held is a US citizen. 

Let me make you learn. Google it.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

As all of this was going down I started seeing some similarity to the LA Times bombing. The only difference was that during that period the terrorist had fairer skinned and Irish and Italian surnames. We worked through that era with both our country and our rights intact. Being a patriot and all I believe we can do it again. But maybe I'm crazy. 

But crazy or not I can still buy a gun.:thumbup:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_Times_bombing


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> They were American citizens. That makes them Americans and that's what makes this country better than others. Part of the definition of terrorism is using violence to affect political change. When we give up the basic tenets and rights of our country the terrorist win.
> 
> The second we decided to deny the suspect his rights, this became a successful terrorist event. And when the dog gets a reward he is more likely to repeat the behavior.


I haven't followed too closely. What rights did we deny the suspect?

Laura


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Let me make you learn.


And now for the first lesson: It puts the lotion on the skin! :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I haven't followed too closely. What rights did we deny the suspect?
> 
> Laura


Miranda Rights


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Are you making those outrageous anti american statements without knowing the facts? That is shameful.
> 
> The suspect being held is a US citizen.
> 
> Let me make you learn. Google it.



You're full of shit Chris and have nothing to teach me about patriotism or dogs. The surviving brother became an American citizen. So I hope he is afforded all the rights of an American citizen and tried, convicted and executed just like Tim Mc Veigh


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

They will get him healthy, debrief him, do a spectacle trial and then kill him in about 10years. ADIOS!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Miranda Rights


Don't worry Lee the ACLU is looking out for him

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...-marathon-bombing-suspect-is-un-american?lite


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The surviving brother became an American citizen.


CLICK-CLICK

You are a good man Thomas. Good man.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

To Boston from Kabul with Love:

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/04/20/17839134-to-boston-from-kabul-with-love?lite

"And the common thread binding the images and the people in them is a collective nod of empathy for the people of Boston."


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> To Boston from Kabul with Love:
> 
> http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/04/20/17839134-to-boston-from-kabul-with-love?lite
> 
> "And the common thread binding the images and the people in them is a collective nod of empathy for the people of Boston."


That was really moving, Susan. Too bad the Afgan leader is a lying, thieving, drug dealing, crooked, ungrateful, SOB. who the Taliban will kill as soon as we get the hell out of there.](*,)

Either that he will grab his drug money and run!#-o

Then our military's lives are wasted and the people of Afghanistan are screwed! So sad! Been there, done that in Vietnam.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I just read that the surviving brother has been charged and "might" face the death penalty?
In what bizzaro universe would he not face the death penalty?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I just read that the surviving brother has been charged and "might" face the death penalty?
> In what bizzaro universe would he not face the death penalty?


Well, he will get a "fair" trial.....which I think is ludicrous (my opinion anyway)...and I bet he pleads not guilty......UGH!!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Well, he will get a "fair" trial.....which I think is ludicrous (my opinion anyway)...and I bet he pleads not guilty......UGH!!


Why would you think its ludicrous for him to have a fair trial?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The "fair" was in quotes. To me terrorists and their supporters have no concern for the rights of anyone else but when they get caught they want their "rights" protected by the same people they targeted for their terror :-(


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone can say "everyone should have a fair trial in this country, except {insert any individual or group}."

And each of them would believe that their exception is obvious and unarguable.

But the deliberate exceptions would make our system of justice mean nothing.

Justice for all means justice for all, and we don't get to pick who fits into that "all" before it's granted.


If you don't think I have the same emotions and horror that you have, you are wrong. And of course everyone who wants to say "for everyone except .... " feels a terrible wrong or fear or both.

But we can't say "for everyone except" or it's not "justice for all."


JMHO.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Anyone can say "everyone should have a fair trial in this country, except {insert any individual or group}."
> 
> And each of them would believe that their exception is obvious and unarguable.
> 
> ...


Thats right. The reason you make sure that even the biggest scumbags in society such as pedophiles, rapists, murders and even terrorists have a full and fair trial is that if they can have one, then you will get one should you find yourself, or someone you know, on the otherside of the debate.

Attacks on freedoms always start with the scum of society, and then a precident is set for them to be taken from everyone.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

One can recognize the need for a fair trial for everyone, while realizing that justice is often blind and easily manipulated and hoping that the SOB develops a blot clot or infection and dies in the hospital.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> One can recognize the need for a fair trial for everyone, while realizing that justice is often blind and easily manipulated and hoping that the SOB develops a blot clot or infection and dies in the hospital.


And if he dies of a blood clot and dies in hospital then we can also blame Obamacare.....

Just a joke mods, no political discussion intended.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Or thank ObamaCare?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Mommy Dearest*

With a mother like this, it isn't hard to figure out how her sons wound up where they are?

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...if-i-am-killed-i-will-say-allahu-akbar-video/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Judge Pirro sounds like my kind of people*

http://www.therightscoop.com/must-w...n-on-the-mother-of-the-boston-jihadi-bombers/


----------

